# New here, but not a noob



## Trenjunky (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey i just joined here last nite, made a couple posts in other areas cuz I saw interesting threads and had a question. I'll never say I know everything but I do research anything I do. Been playing around for 4 years, not an expert but I have done some things to the extreme that any sane person prob wouldn't do. So maybe I'll be able to answer some crazy questions people may have and hopefully I'll learn some new stuff. I myself am a big tren a/test prop fan mostly cuz of the ease of getting them. Except for this synovex bullshit happening now. And I've done both for what many would consider way too long and at way too high a dose. The good thing is I'm still here and functioning perfectly as evidenced by the addition of my son this past year.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Trenjunky* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 1, 2012)

ha nice name... welcome brudda good to have you.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

..........welcome..............


----------



## brazey (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome aboard man


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome Trenjunky!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother.. I love me some Tren!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Good to see you over in our forums bro, there an amazing amount on info here on IM.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bundle (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome , and congratulations.!


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome to the board


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM noob.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Bro,


----------

